# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  TYT TH-3R PLUS , TH-3B PLUS และ เครื่อง TH-3R  สองความถี่โชว์ 2 บรรทัด (มีโปรโมชั่น)

## Import

*TYT TH-3B PLUS* และ *TH-3R PLUS* เป็นเครื่องดำย่าน 144MHz และ เครื่องแดงย่าน 245 MHz รุ่นใหม่อัพเกรดซอฟต์แวร์และหน้าตามาจากรุ่น TH-2R PLUS หน้าตาเปลื่ยนโฉมใหม่ทั้งหมดแต่ยังใช้อุปกรณ์เช่น แบตเตอรี่, ที่ชาร์จ กับรุ่นเดิมได้ ฟังวิทยุ FM ได้, เปิดแบนด์ไปได้หลายย่าน ฯลฯ (เป็นเครื่องแท้จากโรงงาน ไม่ใช่เครื่องจีนก็อปปี้จีน จะซื้อเครื่องจีนเลือกของแท้มีคุณภาพครับ)


*มีให้เลือกดังนี้*
1. *TH-3B PLUS* = เครื่องย่าน 144 MHz (เครื่องสีดำ)
2. *TH-3R PLUS* = เครื่องย่าน 245 MHz (เครื่องสีแดง) 
3. *TH-3B 2 ความถี่* = เครื่องแบบ 2 ความถี่โชว์ 2 บรรทัด 

*รูปภาพ*





*เครื่องความถี่เดียว ทั้งดำและแดง ราคา :* 1,350 บาท พร้อมส่ง EMS ทั่วประเทศ 
*เครื่องสองความถี่โชว์ 2 บรรทัด ราคา :* 1,550 บาท พร้อมส่ง EMS ทั่วประเทศ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ออฟชั่น :* ขั้วแปลงสำหรับใส่สายอากาศที่เป็นขั้ว BNC ราคา 70 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 

สำหรับร้านค้าเริ่มตั้งแต่ 10 ตัวขึ้นไปราคาพิเศษ 1,xxx คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 


ส่งคุณ อมรินทร์ (รังสิต) EMS = EI536298426TH  วันที่ 03/02/55 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ วิเชษฐ์ (ถลาง) EMS = EI536298443TH  วันที่ 03/02/55 (แดง 10 เครื่อง)
ส่งร้าน รวมอะไหล่ยนต์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI761299485TH  วันที่ 13/02/55 (แดง 10 เครื่อง+ไมค์หูฟัง 10 อัน)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐ (จตุจักร) EMS = EI761286385TH  วันที่ 16/02/55 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ ชยทัต (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI761263693TH  วันที่ 28/02/55 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (เชียงคำ) EMS = EI960248426TH  วันที่ 26/03/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ สุพจน์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EI960248430TH  วันที่ 26/03/55 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ สหรัฐ (ท่าม่วง) EMS = EI960272181TH  วันที่ 25/04/55 (แดง 13 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สมทบ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EI960734635TH  วันที่ 05/06/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ไพโรจน์ (พิจิตร) EMS = EI960960883TH  วันที่ 27/07/55 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ นพรัตน์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS =EJ400108388TH  วันที่ 06/08/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุทธิพงษ์ (บางปะกง) EMS = EJ193530332TH  วันที่ 17/08/55 (แดง 3 เครื่อง ดำ 1 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิศิษฐ์ (สามชุก) EMS = EJ193072067TH  วันที่ 01/09/55 (แดง 4 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิศิษฐ์ (สามชุก) EMS = EJ193460472TH  วันที่ 04/09/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สาวิดิศย์ (ตราด) EMS = EJ193732286TH  วันที่ 05/09/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศิริเทพ (อินทร์บุรี) EMS = EJ193553571TH  วันที่ 11/09/55
ส่งคุณ กิตติ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EJ400176140TH  วันที่ 14/09/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิศิษฐ์ (สามชุก) EMS = EJ193566875TH  วันที่ 24/09/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุทธิศักดิ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EJ400322562TH  วันที่ 10/10/55
ส่งคุณ พฤทธิพงษ์ (แพร่) EMS = EJ400330997TH  วันที่ 17/10/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง+ไมค์หูฟัง 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ400340230TH  วันที่ 24/10/55
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (พระโขนง) EMS = EJ400348410TH  วันที่ 25/10/55 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ พลวรรธน์ (อุดรธานี) EMS = EJ400356380TH  วันที่ 01/11/55 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ กนึง (ลำปาง) EMS = EJ400356393TH  วันที่ 01/11/55 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศุภกิจ (สกลนคร) EMS = EJ400357487TH  วันที่ 02/11/55 (แดง)
ส่ง แผนกไอที บ.ไทยอุตฯ (อ้อมน้อย) EMS = EJ400360530TH  วันที่ 03/11/55 (แดง 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EJ400373459TH  วันที่ 08/11/55 (แดง 4 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (เมืองการุ้ง) EMS = EJ485307002TH  วันที่ 13/12/55 (จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สามารถ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ486263336TH  วันที่ 26/02/56 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพล (ตะกั่วป่า) EMS = EJ889330095TH  วันที่ 01/04/56 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศศิธร (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EJ889411868TH  วันที่ 18/05/56 (แดง 3 เครื่อง ดำสองความถี่ 1 เครื่อง+หูฟัง)
ส่งคุณ สมทบ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EJ889446884TH  วันที่ 21/06/56 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EJ889486035TH  วันที่ 27/06/56 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ฤทธิ์ (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EJ889502952TH  วันที่ 08/07/56 (สองความถี่)
ส่งคุณ กฤษดา (สบตุ๋ย) EMS = EK137459702TH  วันที่ 25/07/56 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ อุ้ย (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK137478851TH  วันที่ 14/08/56 (ดำโปรฯ+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ ผดุง (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262633017TH  วันที่ 26/08/56 (ดำโปรฯ)
ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EK262650179TH  วันที่05/09/56 (สองความถี่)
ส่งคุณ ศักดิ์สุริยา (มาบตาพุด) EMS = EK351624343TH  วันที่ 16/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EK262665068TH  วันที่ 17/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889636818TH  วันที่ 19/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ)
ส่งคุณ จตุพล (บางปู) EMS = EJ889622592TH  วันที่ 23/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ)
ส่งคุณ รัตนภูมิ (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EK637335865TH  วันที่ 16/12/56 (สองความถี่ 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.อุดม (ราษีไศล) EMS = EK489330664TH  วันที่ 29/01/57
ส่งคุณ กมลชาติ (บางละมุง) EMS = EK351799375TH  วันที่ 19/02/57 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EL078347393TH  วันที่ 06/06/57 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ รัฐวุฒิ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EL051092638TH  วันที่ 03/07/57 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EL197933310TH  วันที่ 26/07/57 (แดง 5 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ จตุพล (บางปู) EMS = EL551932985TH  วันที่ 08/09/57 (สองความถี่)
ส่งคุณ พุทธรัตน์ (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EN700689567TH  วันที่ 23/12/57 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ หัสนัย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EN815351929TH  วันที่ 25/02/58
ส่งคุณ นรินทร์ (ทุ่งเบญจา) EMS = EN340578991TH  วันที่ 27/05/58
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN459803343TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN506233761TH  วันที่ 16/09/58 (แดง)
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.ณัฐวุฒิ (หนองคาย) EMS = EN605626623TH  วันที่ 05/10/58 (สองความถี่)
ส่งคุณ คุณากรณ์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EN605667676TH  วันที่ 07/10/58 (สองความถี่+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ สังวาร (น้ำปาด) EMS = EN507385922TH  วันที่ 09/11/58 (แดง+ขั้ว)
ส่งคุณ บัญชา (บ้านใหม่ไชยมงคล) EMS = EP022284975TH  วันที่ 12/02/59 (แดง)  



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษดา (สบตุ๋ย) EMS = EK137459702TH  วันที่ 25/07/56 (แดง+ขั้ว)

----------


## Import

*สนใจโทรมาครับ 10:00 ถึง 19:00 นาฬิกา ถ้าไม่ได้รับสายขออภัยกรุณาโทรมาใหม่ หรือ ติดต่อทางข้อความส่วนตัวในเว็บหรือ Facebook จะสะดวกกว่าครับ* 
(ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการจัดส่ง)


   คลิ๊กเพื่อดู หมายเลขบัญชีสำหรับโอนเงิน และโปรโมชั่นสินค้ารุ่นต่างๆมากมายในเฟสบุ๊ค

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อุ้ย (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK137478851TH  วันที่ 14/08/56 (ดำโปรฯ+ขั้ว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ผดุง (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262633017TH  วันที่ 26/08/56 (ดำโปรฯ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EK262650179TH  วันที่05/09/56 (สองความถี่)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศักดิ์สุริยา (มาบตาพุด) EMS = EK351624343TH  วันที่ 16/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EK262665068TH  วันที่ 17/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ 3 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889636818TH  วันที่ 19/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จตุพล (บางปู) EMS = EJ889622592TH  วันที่ 23/09/56 (ดำโปรฯ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัตนภูมิ (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EK637335865TH  วันที่ 16/12/56 (สองความถี่ 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กมลชาติ (บางละมุง) EMS = EK351799375TH  วันที่ 19/02/57 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัฐวุฒิ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EL051092638TH  วันที่ 03/07/57 (แดง 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EL197933310TH  วันที่ 26/07/57 (แดง 5 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จตุพล (บางปู) EMS = EL551932985TH  วันที่ 08/09/57 (สองความถี่)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พุทธรัตน์ (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EN700689567TH  วันที่ 23/12/57 (แดง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ หัสนัย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EN815351929TH  วันที่ 25/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นรินทร์ (ทุ่งเบญจา) EMS = EN340578991TH  วันที่ 27/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN459803343TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (แดง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN506233761TH  วันที่ 16/09/58 (แดง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.ณัฐวุฒิ (หนองคาย) EMS = EN605626623TH  วันที่ 05/10/58 (สองความถี่)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คุณากรณ์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EN605667676TH  วันที่ 07/10/58 (สองความถี่+ขั้ว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สังวาร (น้ำปาด) EMS = EN507385922TH  วันที่ 09/11/58 (แดง+ขั้ว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บัญชา (บ้านใหม่ไชยมงคล) EMS = EP022284975TH  วันที่ 12/02/59 (แดง)

----------

